# Time Share Resorts ?



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

Anyone have any experience selling a Time Share? I have had mine since 1987 and no longer use it and would like to sell it. Through the years it has been great. we have used it all over n. America and Mexico. But it just don't work for me anymore. It's in Gatlinburg, Tenn. and it is a 5 ***** resort. It's about 1 mile from Smokey Mtn. National Park. You can do a Google search for Gatlinburg Town Square and see it. It works great if you have kids.TIA
_________________


----------



## rocksmart (Dec 2, 2007)

Any idea how much you want for it, and what are the maintenance fees? Is it a fixed week and if so, which week, what size unit?
Hardly anybody buys weeks anymore, seems as though the whole world has gone to points, so you probably can't get much for it. Some people even give them away just to get rid of maintenance fees. rocksmart


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

What week do you have, does it start fri sat or sun?


----------



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

You can go to www.timesharesonly.com enter 1044853 to get all of the info.Maint. fee this year is $528, it is a flex week and res. start on Fri. for 7 nights.


----------

